# acupuncture near Lister or Walthamstow



## Mena80 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello ladies,

I am looking for some recommendations for acupuncture near the Lister ( other than Emma Cannon) or at Walthamstow.
I have tried and fully recommend The London Acupuncture Clinic at Wimpole st. but would like something closer to the Lister or home.

Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There's an extensive thread on the London section about alternative therapies and it includes acupuncture recommendations https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=29070.0

Good luck xxx


----------

